# Valores comerciales de algunos dispositivos



## Grippo (Jul 30, 2009)

Necesito, por separado, los valores de estos dispositivos:

1) Resistores variables (potenciómetros, por ejemplo)

2) Resistores ajustables (preset, por ejemplo)

No quiero los valores comerciales de resistores fijos, porque ya los conozco y los encuentro en cada sitio que visito. En necesario que estén por separado, porque es para un informe de electrónica, para el colegio.

Gracias..


----------



## julitop (Jul 30, 2009)

¿porque no vas a la casa de electronica mas cercana que tengas y le preguntas al vendedor cuales son los valores en los que vienen los potes, presets, etc?


----------



## Grippo (Jul 30, 2009)

julitop dijo:
			
		

> ¿porque no vas a la casa de electronica mas cercana que tengas y le preguntas al vendedor cuales son los valores en los que vienen los potes, presets, etc?



Vivo en un pueblo pequeño en el que no hay casas de electrónica y para buscar una me tengo que dirigir al centro de una ciudad a la que tengo una hora de viaje. Estoy solo en mi casa, mis padres no están en la ciudad. Por eso recurro al foro.


----------



## electroandres (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.cika.com/catalogo/catacika_sec02.pdf
en esta pagina tenes un catalogo de uno de les proobedores mas importantes. Supongo que deben tener todos los valores. Ahora el tema es que depende al tipo de preset o potenciometro que sea, va a venir en sus respectivos valores. 
Te armo una lista rapida:
Presets: 100, 220, 470, 1K, 2K, 4,7K, 10K, 22K, 47K, 100K, 220K, 470K, 1M, 2M, 2,2M OHM, 200, 2K, 5K, 10K, 20K, 50K, 100K, 500K, 500
Potenciometros: 3K, 10K, 100K, 200K, 5K, 250K

Los potes creo que tienen mas valores, buscate en los catalogos de los proovedores y anda poniendo en una lista los valores.
Espero que te sea util


----------

